# All this venison but same old recipes!



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

I have visited the recipe forum on this website, and there aren't any recipes! I am wondering why do we men have such an ego when it comes to sharing recipes? I am the cook in my house and I love to try new dishes, but the one thing I remember to do is give credit where credit is due! I am looking for a good summer sausage recipe and jerky marinade! I do enjoy the prepackaged stuff from the retail outlets but I would love to have a recipe that I can say, I got this one from _______ and isn't it good!


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

DUDE,
there is a whole SECTION of various recipies down the home page here.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=30


----------



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

jimbob357 said:


> DUDE,
> there is a whole SECTION of various recipies down the home page here.
> 
> http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=30


Thanks jimbob... i was looking in the wrong places!


----------

